# aviary zise question



## Akumu (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi guys,
I am jojan, I had pigeons when I was 15yrs old.  I had like 32 pairs of flyers before the mt Pinatubo erupted. I have decided to start having pigeons again and started w/ 2 pares of Young Oriental Frills few days ago. 

I am planning to build a small loft and just wondering what is the minimum size of the aviary for maybe up to 6 pairs. 

And is it also safe to put other kinds like English beauty and budha in one same loft?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I have an aviary of 12' x 12' x 6' high, and i think its a reasonable size for 6 pairs or may be for even more


----------

